# Software Build v10.1 2019.40.2 36f8355b35 (12/04/2019)



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Spotted in a couple of cars in California, according to teslafi.
*
MODERATOR NOTE:*
Please only respond within this software thread if you have information to add. Posts that don't say much beyond "I got it" will be deleted.
Instead, take part in the poll at the top of the page to let everyone know if you've installed this build or not.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202567090076561409


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Just Model X/S at the moment.


----------



## HTMLSpinnr (Oct 5, 2019)

A quick look at TeslaFi's Software tracker shows a couple of Model 3s checking in w/ this version as well.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

update notes


http://imgur.com/ignOmz1




http://imgur.com/Ekv7ht2




http://imgur.com/vml1dqk


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Those are the type of features I wanted in v10! Not I'm feeling lucky about my destination...

Can't wait to see some of these in action.

I feel like Adjacent Speed Lanes has been occurring already, although at a more much limited scale. I've noticed that the car will slow down for people on the on ramp coming on to the highway. Seems like an extension of that. Building out the puzzle. Exciting!


----------



## MVoccola (Sep 4, 2019)

The graphic for Adjacent Speed Lanes in the release notes shows a car three lanes over on the driving visualization. Can anyone with 2019.40.2 confirm that the visualization is actually showing cars beyond the immediate adjacent lanes on the visualization?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@MVoccola I have a drive tomorrow ill let you know if I remember lol


----------



## MVoccola (Sep 4, 2019)

Reliev said:


> @MVoccola I have a drive tomorrow ill let you know if I remember lol


Awesome! Would also be interested to know if the oncoming traffic is rendered more frequently on the visualizer instead of only some oncoming cars as we have had up until this point.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ok will do I put a reminder to post with google home just now if I dont get too swamped with work ill let you know.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I experience the adjacent speed adjustment as my car suddenly slowing when I am passing cars in an exit lane on the Right. Often it is a dedicated exit.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> ... I've noticed that the car will slow down for people on the on ramp coming on to the highway. ...


Yes, and that is incorrect driving behavior. The vehicle already on the highway has the right of way. Depending on the state, and the signage on the ramp (or lack thereof) the vehicle entering the highway has to either yield - stopping, if necessary - to that traffic, or they have to match the speed and seamlessly merge into the travel lane. At no time is the vehicle on the highway required to speed up, slow down, stop, change lanes, or do anything else, unless the vehicle entering the highway is about to hit it.

Many times, I've seen people pulled over for not following these rules when entering a highway.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

sterickson said:


> Yes, and that is incorrect driving behavior. The vehicle already on the highway has the right of way. Depending on the state, and the signage on the ramp (or lack thereof) the vehicle entering the highway has to either yield - stopping, if necessary - to that traffic, or they have to match the speed and seamlessly merge into the travel lane. At no time is the vehicle on the highway required to speed up, slow down, stop, change lanes, or do anything else, unless the vehicle entering the highway is about to hit it.
> 
> Many times, I've seen people pulled over for not following these rules when entering a highway.


Merging on to a highway is one of those things that is highly region-dependent. The customs are totally different in the San Francisco Bay Area from the New York City area, for example (both places where I drive a lot). In NY, for example, people are taught to drive to the end of the merge lane, stop, and then merge--which still seems crazy to me, but there are sometimes literal stop signs encouraging that behavior. In SF, people are more likely to get up to speed and then hope there's a place for them to slip in--which I can also see some people thinking is crazy!

At some point, FSD is going to need to figure out these regionalisms if Tesla doesn't want to seem like it's cars are driving weirdly. I can think of a couple of different ways those regionalisms could go:

--Firmware could use geolocation to put in some geographical variation in driving style (seems limited to me, as then every car would need to know how to drive everywhere all the time)

--The particular car could learn from it's driver's overrides how to change its style (fine, until you drive to a different part of the country)

--When driving to a new part of the country, the car could download new behaviors (it wouldn't be able to keep up on a cross-country trip, but at least could learn new behavior once you're overnight somewhere with wifi)

--Tesla could just say "deal with it." This is how our cars drive, and we don't care about regionalisms.

The last option is the one in place now, of course. If enough Teslas are on the road, it could even start to change some of the regionalisms, as other cars begin to adapt to the Tesla style.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sterickson said:


> At no time is the vehicle on the highway required to speed up, slow down, stop, change lanes, or do anything else, unless the vehicle entering the highway is about to hit it.


Completely agree. My Tesla is much too eager to slow down to allow cars to enter from an on-ramp. Many times there is plenty of time to pass the car at both vehicles' current speeds before you reach the merge point.

But it is both courteous and defensive to make room for someone to merge if they've done a poor job of adjusting speed to merge into an existing space. No point risking an accident by assuming they'll slam on the brakes at the last minute rather than swerve into you.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

sterickson said:


> Yes, and that is incorrect driving behavior. The vehicle already on the highway has the right of way. Depending on the state, and the signage on the ramp (or lack thereof) the vehicle entering the highway has to either yield - stopping, if necessary - to that traffic, or they have to match the speed and seamlessly merge into the travel lane. At no time is the vehicle on the highway required to speed up, slow down, stop, change lanes, or do anything else, unless the vehicle entering the highway is about to hit it.
> 
> Many times, I've seen people pulled over for not following these rules when entering a highway.


Whether it's the proper behavior or not, I disagree with this. I don't think you should slam on your breaks to make sure the car entering the highway has room to merge, but I do think cars should change lanes to the left if its open. Then they need to get back in the right-hand lane after the ramp as the left-hand lanes should be used for faster or passing only. Just consideration for everyone on the road.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> In NY, for example, people are taught to drive to the end of the merge lane, stop, and then merge--which still seems crazy to me


Wow, that is insane.

If traffic is so bad that I can't see a gap for merging, then I'll stop at the _beginning_ of the merge lane, so that I have time and space to accelerate to fit into a gap I see later.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> But it is both courteous and defensive to make room for someone to merge if they've done a poor job of adjusting speed to merge into an existing space. No point risking an accident by assuming they'll slam on the brakes at the last minute rather than swerve into you.


I agree, I have to imagine that Tesla is going to design their autopilot to take the SAFEST and most COURTEOUS options especially when the vehicle is in development. My guess is that it will also always take the most courteous options even after.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Any Feedback on 40.2 recognizing stop signs? This will be interesting... Stop lights never worked for me with the exception of one flashing yellow. The only one I have gotten an alert on. And that only happens at night.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@MVoccola forgot to post this morning In a meeting now  anyway it doesnt see oncoming when there is a median. I drove in a 3 lane road with turning lanes it even showed the different line dashes wheater it was solid broken up or solid on one side or another (for passing) but after the median, it didn't show up. I also notice a lot more cars drawn on the display at a busy intersection I noticed a good 10 cars drawn. I'm driving on some divided highways this weekend I can see if it draws the other lanes then, by that time I bet you will get it though.


----------



## SysConsultant (Feb 7, 2019)

This firmware release does indeed see stop signs as well as stop lights (semaphores). When driving on autopilot at around 35-40mph I approached both a red light, and later an octagonal stop sign. In Both cases, the car issued the urgent warning klaxon in enough time for me to manually stop the car. In the case of the stop sign, autopilot actually slowed down some prior to sounding the alarm but in retrospect that may have been in response to my approaching the stop sign on a moderately tight, sweeping downhill curve.

My car: USA, Dec 2018, M3P+, EAP, add-on FSD.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

My 2018 M3 LR dual motor with original EAP/converted to FSD received this update early this morning. This is the first time I have been on the “early train”, so feel some responsibility to report my findings. 😉
It is snowing lightly here, and I had appointments out with my elderly mom, so was not able to do much testing of the new features... no highway travel and no AP used other than TACC.
I did test two things (sort of):
1.) auto wipers: light snow on warm windshield (quickly melting) did not turn on when I thought they should. I waited a bit (maybe 30 seconds) then pushed stalk to initiate wiper. It cleared snow, but auto wiper did not start up. After second time I pushed stalk, the auto wipers kicked in fast and furious—more than necessary. I switched to manual and selected slow speed and left it there for a while. Then I went back to Auto. I kind of lost track of exact step by step action, but they definitely were far from perfect and did not seem to me to be in any way better than they had been. YMMV
2.) STOP sign recognition. I was not using AP or TACC, slowed down but intentionally rolled all the way past stop sign at about 20 MPH before I stopped. No indication of any recognition came from my M3. I am not sure this means anything; just sayin’.
I see 40.2.1 is out now, and I won’t get another chance today to drive so will see whether I test more on this release or if I get the next one.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bsunny said:


> STOP sign recognition. I was not using AP or TACC, slowed down but intentionally rolled all the way past stop sign at about 20 MPH before I stopped. No indication of any recognition came from my M3.


release notes specify it only will alert for stop signs or lights when using autosteer (which they still say is only to be used on divided highways - that dont have stop signs/lights)


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@bsunny there is a toggle under the windshield wipers where you can report it to "improve the neural net" there is supposed to be one in ap mode too i didnt see it.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Reliev said:


> @bsunny there is a toggle under the windshield wipers where you can report it to "improve the neural net" there is supposed to be one in ap mode too i didnt see it.


Thanks! I didn't know about that. I'll have to look when I get a chance.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

After work last night I got an update notice for 36.2.4. We let the M3 update and then while driving to dinner I got a notice on the car that a download was available for 40.2. After returning home and connecting to Wi-Fi, it downloaded and updated.
Strange to get two updates within just a couple of hours.


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Got my update this morning. The European (or at least the Austrian) version just contains the Automatic Wiper Improvements and the Automatic Lane Change Improvements.
It's understandable that we don't get the Adjacent Lane Speeds as Autopilot over here doesn't allow us to pass cars on the right (it's a law thing ). It will decrease speed and stay behind the vehicle to the left.
Why we don't get the Autosteer Stop Sign Warning is beyond me...


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Reliev said:


> @bsunny there is a toggle under the windshield wipers where you can report it to "improve the neural net" there is supposed to be one in ap mode too i didnt see it.


I need more help here... @Reliev, can you send more info and/or a picture of this toggle you refer to? I cannot find the "toggle under the windshield wipers". I looked on the screen first, and then on the stalk. I read about a "white camera" button to send info about autopilot to TESLA with VIN, but I don't see that either-I don't think I have that yet(?).

I have read that any manual override of automatic wipers will send info to the neural network. I am not sure if that is just on the screen, or also the button on the left stalk, but I did not think I needed to do more than just the override.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

bsunny said:


> I need more help here... @Reliev, can you send more info and/or a picture of this toggle you refer to? I cannot find the "toggle under the windshield wipers". I looked on the screen first, and then on the stalk. I read about a "white camera" button to send info about autopilot to TESLA with VIN, but I don't see that either-I don't think I have that yet(?).
> 
> I have read that any manual override of automatic wipers will send info to the neural network. I am not sure if that is just on the screen, or also the button on the left stalk, but I did not think I needed to do more than just the override.


The simple act of pressing the single wipe button when you need it because auto wipe is insufficient on the stalk sends feedback to Tesla neural net. Nothing further needed


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

initial wiper feedback is it still needs to start initial wipe when window is misted, or very light rain. Had to use stalk at first a couple times last night


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Man my wipers have worked perfectly since the day I purchased my car. I sure hope that this update doesn't mess that up. From light rain to heavy downpour I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@bsunny what @Ksb466 said...
can anyone figure out how to report AP errors? it seems just as dumb lol


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Reliev said:


> @bsunny what @Ksb466 said...
> can anyone figure out how to report AP errors? it seems just as dumb lol


If your wipers are not on when you want them to be on, then manually turn them on. This will report the error. Simple as that. 
If you are having AP issues, any user input that counters what AP was going to do also reports to Tesla. You can also press your right wheel button and say "Report Auto pilot failed to...." and you will see a thank you on your screen.
Lastly you can always use your phone app to contact support.

( I know you weren't asking about wipers, but put them that in there for others.)


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

To clarify my question above,
I did not actually have a question until I was told above about a toggle under the windshield wipers...
@Reliev said: "their is a toggle under the windshield wipers where you can report it to "improve the neural net" there is supposed to be one in ap mode too i didnt see it."

I had not heard about that and cannot find such a thing.

All the other ways of "reporting" mentioned here are documented (press right scroll wheel button and say "bug report..." has been around; initiate manual override of wiper action now (as of recent release) automatically sends info to the neural network).

I am just trying to clarify for my own edification, and for others reading this thread who may have found the "toggle" information "helpful",
Is there actually a "toggle" either in car (or in app) to notify Tesla about wipers as described by @Reliev in this thread?
If so, where? And, where is it documented?
If not, then that info may be confusing to others coming to this forum for information. That's my point in belaboring this.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Can confirm it detects both stop signs and red light on hw 2.5. Worked in all 4 instances I tried. Do need to be in auto steer;EAP. Now that you can set auto steer all the way down to 0 mph no need to risk lives any longer blowing through stop inns to test. it comes up even when you’re rolling scrolled down at 5 mph. It did not stop for me however, instead giving the screaming red sign with message “take over immediately”. Now need HW3.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ksb466 said:


> It did not stop for me however, instead giving the screaming red sign with message "take over immediately".


which is what Tesla says it will do.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am very pleased to report that there is a dramatic improvement in the wipers. Finally had a light rain in Michigan this morning and the wipers performed perfectly. The only exception was that it needed to manually hit the wipers when I first got out of the garage. After that they continued with out issue. This was one of my larger complaints about the car and I am very pleased with the improvements.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

wst88 said:


> I am very pleased to report that there is a dramatic improvement in the wipers. Finally had a light rain in Michigan this morning and the wipers performed perfectly. The only exception was that it needed to manually hit the wipers when I first got out of the garage. After that they continued with out issue. This was one of my larger complaints about the car and I am very pleased with the improvements.


Maybe Tesla should program a single wipe when leaving Home, or a optional feature, regardless of what their neural net software "sees"


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ksb466 said:


> Maybe Tesla should program a single wipe when leaving Home, or a optional feature, regardless of what their neural net software "sees"


So it can dry wipe the windshield 90% of the time?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@bsunny I read this on twitter and Reddit it seems to happen in the background when you force it. then it sends it up to the NN afaik. that's why I'm here though to help not to get in arguments. I was trying to be helpful. I was looking for these options myself.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Dropping this into the correct thread, has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then. A two button reset didn't fix the problem and I will try with the brake pedal pressed today and see if that solves it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Dropping this into the correct thread, has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then. A two button reset didn't fix the problem and I will try with the brake pedal pressed today and see if that solves it.


not that it'd hurt, but personally I'd skip the 'brake 2-button' reset (has it every been proven to make a difference if the brake is pressed or not?) and just do a power down from the Safety & Security menu.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> not that it'd hurt, but personally I'd skip the 'brake 2-button' reset (has it every been proven to make a difference if the brake is pressed or not?) and just do a power down from the Safety & Security menu.


I've done it one time... no idea break I heard takes longer an additional 30 seconds? and with the brake it's a hard reset.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

_I'm not sure which of the 2019.40.2 threads to put this in (I only visit every couple weeks so the software section can get... confusing...) so I put it in the first thread to feature this software addition. Please move if appropriate._

The *Adjacent Lane Speeds* feature really _really_ needs a disable option (unless I'm just not seeing it). I've had my car hard brake for no reason multiple times now, just because the lane beside me was slow. Most often occurring when you have an empty exit lane with slow traffic on the highway. I think this is really the first big miss when it comes to software updates since I've had the car.


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Dropping this into the correct thread, has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then. A two button reset didn't fix the problem and I will try with the brake pedal pressed today and see if that solves it.


Yes, my radio now does the same thing. Did the hard reset fix your problem?


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

VFRMike said:


> Yes, my radio now does the same thing. Did the hard reset fix your problem?


Nope, and I have a mobile service call setup for the 17th to figure it out. Still no radio


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Nope, and I have a mobile service call setup for the 17th to figure it out. Still no radio


I hope your radio gets fixed. My radio does seem to work now just fine now. I wish I could say that it was an update that fixed it, but I have not had an update in about 2 weeks and am still on 2019.40.50.1.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

IPv6Freely said:


> The *Adjacent Lane Speeds* feature really _really_ needs a disable option (unless I'm just not seeing it). I've had my car hard brake for no reason multiple times now, just because the lane beside me was slow.


I get an adjacent lane slowdown effect when I am in the HOV lane and the standard lanes are slow. a tap on the accelerator pedal disables the adjacent lane speed feature.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> I get an adjacent lane slowdown effect when I am in the HOV lane and the standard lanes are slow. a tap on the accelerator pedal disables the adjacent lane speed feature.


Yeah I know. It's just annoying to have the sudden slowdown.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I hate to say it, but the ping ponging on this build for EAP seems even WORSE than it was on the LAST major build. So, we’re not there yet.


----------

